
The Information: ‘Apple’s Ad-Targeting Crackdown Shakes Up Ad Market’ - smcleod
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/12/09/the-information-ad-tracking
======
smcleod
Link is John Gruber's daringfireball.net as the original (full) article is
paywalled.

